# stolen lab



## oscarthegrouch (Sep 12, 2007)

I got my yellow lab stolen from my yard today so if anyone hears of a lab pup for sale let me know it was stolenfrom 3700 south 6800 west about 9:30 am monday feb25th in west valley any info will help my kids are devistated

Thanks


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

**** shame. Good luck . :twisted:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Just in reading your posts I see that you have a 5-month old black, litter of yellars and kept one of the yellows and that one is gone meaning that you also have the bitch? That just sounds odd; are they all kept together in a yard or in runs and only one was taken? Any thing that particularly makes this dog stand out and how old, male/female? I do not see any of that info; sounds like a needle in a haystack; check KSL.com's 3,337 dog ads (only 365 of them hit when searching for "lab"). Good luck!


----------



## oscarthegrouch (Sep 12, 2007)

huge29 I think you got me mixed up with someone else I have 1 black lab 8 months old now and my yellow male lab 9 weeks got stolen yesterday thats all the dogs I have ever had


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I found one on the back roads by american fork boat harbor last week. I went to all the near by houses and asked no one knew whos it was. So I left it with a friend and told him to keep a eye out for signs and I would make a few to put up. The next day he seen a sign at the gas staion so It was returned. I Know how much the shelters make people pay to get em back. I have spent literaly thousands to slc for my hounds. So check there maybe she got out and ran away?


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah try the pond and hound them a little bit too. my lab got out on a friday called the pound and they told me they hadn't picked any up. call them again on monday and they still said they hadn't picked one up. a little while later the guy who actually picks the animals up called because he had seen one of my signs. so i hope that helps and i hope you find your pal


----------



## oscarthegrouch (Sep 12, 2007)

found my pup thanks everyone for your support


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

oscarthegrouch said:


> found my pup thanks everyone for your support


More info? Was it really stolen? Glad ya got it back.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

So, what happened?


----------



## oscarthegrouch (Sep 12, 2007)

some lady called on one of the posters I had up said he ended up on her doorstep


----------

